# Avevo dimenticato che lei è morta da due anni



## klopp

"Oggi avevo voglia di parlare con qualcuno, e così ho telefonato a mia zia. Avevo dimenticato che lei è morta da due anni"

Chi mi sa spiegare perché i verbi sono così? Non capisco con che criteri sono stati scelti i verbi...  la frase è corretta, è presa da un libro, ma non capisco come sono stati scelti i verbi... grazie. Perché "è morta?" 

Grazie



> Devi usare la frase originale come titolo del thread, non titoli generici
> *Come devo scegliere i titoli delle           discussioni?
> *


----------



## francisgranada

avevo voglia - imperfetto; un'azione (stato, situazione) che durava per un certo tempo, o si ripeteva nel passato
ho telefonato - passato prossimo; un'azione compiuta, accaduta una volta nel passato (_più strettamente:_ le conseguenze della quale sono attuali anche nel presente)
avevo dimenticato - trapassato prossimo; un'azione accaduta prima di un'altra nel passato (_prima "_avevo dimenticato" e _dopo _"ho telefonato")
è morta - come nel caso di "ho telefonato"


----------



## ohbice

klopp said:


> "Oggi avevo voglia di parlare con qualcuno, e così ho telefonato a mia zia. Avevo dimenticato che lei è morta da due anni"



Ciao klopp. Cosa ti sembra strano nella scelta dei tempi verbali? tu cosa avresti messo al posta di "è morta"?
"Questa sera avrei voglia di mangiare in compagnia. Mi piacerebbe tanto poter invitare mia zia, ma lei è morta da due anni e non posso richiamarla qui".
Insomma, quello che ti voglio dire è che "La zia è morta da due anni" è una frase normale, che sta in piedi senza altre "stampelle". Perché ti provoca delle perplessità?
Dimentico sempre che è morta.
Ho dimenticato che è morta.
Avevo dimenticato che è morta.
Avrei dimenticato che è morta.
Eccetera eccetera.
Ciao
p


----------



## Sempervirens

Sì, neanch'io vedo stranezze nella frase. Forse un po' di confusione potrebbe ingenerarsi se uno confonde il verbo stativo con quello dinamico.  Nella frase " è morta da due anni" non si tratta del verbo _morire _ma della costruzione _essere morto/a/i/e_.

Se invece la frase fosse stata " è morta due anni fa" allora il verbo morire, trasformativo, è da prendere in considerazione.
Poi, non so, se m'è sfuggito qualcosa o addirittura mi sono confuso, allora invito gli amici del forum a rivedere i punti critici della mia osservazione.

Tutto sommato la frase rimane grammaticalmente corretta. 

S.V


----------



## lorenzos

klopp said:


> la frase è corretta, è presa da un libro


Beata ingenuità!
"Oggi avevo voglia di parlare [oppure "volevo parlare" imperfetto, azione continuata, ma "oggi avrei avuto voglia di parlare"?]  con qualcuno, e così ho telefonato [oppure telefonai, o provai a telefonare, passato prossimo o remoto, azione compiuta] a mia zia." 
"Avevo dimenticato che lei è morta da due anni" ma poteva starci anche "Dimenticavo" o "dimenticando" che "era morta".
Mah!


----------



## nand-o

Scusate ho un dubbio, si potrebbe anche dire (...) "Avevo dimenticato che lei *era* morta da due anni"?


----------



## ohbice

lorenzos said:


> "Avevo dimenticato che lei è morta da due anni" ma poteva starci anche "Dimenticavo" o "dimenticando" che "*era *morta".



Ciao nand-o. Lorenzo sopra aveva appena finito di usare la variante con *era*.
Ciaop


----------



## satyaputra

Io accetto anche il congiuntivo imperfetto `avevo dimenticato che (lei) fosse morta da due anni'.

N.


----------



## ohbice

satyaputra said:


> Io accetto anche il congiuntivo imperfetto `avevo dimenticato che (lei) fosse morta da due anni'.
> 
> N.



Be', sì, anche se la famosa legge sull'inflazione del congiuntivo...


----------



## satyaputra

oh said:


> la famosa legge sull'inflazione del congiuntivo...



Potresti essere più specifico? Credi sia un caso di abuso o inappropriato uso del congiuntivo?


----------



## Necsus

satyaputra said:


> Credi sia un caso di abuso o inappropriato uso del congiuntivo?


Direi decisamente sì. Nella frase in oggetto non c'è nulla che motivi l'uso del congiuntivo, "modo della possibilità, della soggettività e dell'incertezza".


----------



## lorenzos

...e "avevo dimenticato come lei fosse morta da due anni"?


----------



## Necsus

Be', per dire 'in che modo' è morta sarebbe meglio "due anni prima".


----------



## lorenzos

Sì, era ambiguo.
Ma, piuttosto, credo tu mi voglia segnalare che non ti piace quell'uso di "come"; a proposito del quale trovo, però, nell' *Online Language Dictionaries* del sito:
"_2. cong. Introduce prop. dipendenti con valore dichiarativo (gli spiegò c. non avesse più la possibilità di andare avanti)_".        
Giusto?


----------



## Necsus

Be', francamente non vedo alcun motivo di attribuire valore dichiarativo a una proposizione completiva, se non ha la funzione propria delle dichiarative, cioè di esplicare il significato di un antecedente. 
Qualcuno direbbe "E così ho telefonato a mia zia. Avevo dimenticato _come lei fosse morta_ da due anni"? Io sinceramente no, perché ci dev'essere una ragione per andare a sostituire il _che_, la congiunzione naturale delle completive, con il _come_, e quindi anche l'indicativo con il congiuntivo.


----------



## satyaputra

Necsus said:


> Direi decisamente sì. Nella frase in oggetto non c'è nulla che motivi l'uso del congiuntivo, "modo della possibilità, della soggettività e dell'incertezza".



Interessante punto di vista, quello di basarsi su una definizione di un manuale in opposizione ai giudizi di un parlante nativo.
E, basandoti sui criteri di "possibilità, soggettività e incertezza" cosa spiega l'uso del congiuntivo in (1) (che immagino accetterai)  vs. l'uso a tuo avviso scorretto dello stesso in (2)?

(1) Non sapevo che (lei) fosse morta da due anni
(2) Avevo dimenticato che (lei) fosse morta da due anni


----------



## Sempervirens

satyaputra said:


> Interessante punto di vista, quello di basarsi su una definizione di un manuale in opposizione ai giudizi di un parlante nativo.
> E, basandoti sui criteri di "possibilità, soggettività e incertezza" cosa spiega l'uso del congiuntivo in (1) (che immagino accetterai)  vs. l'uso a tuo avviso scorretto dello stesso in (2)?
> 
> (1) Non sapevo che (lei) fosse morta da due anni
> (2) Avevo dimenticato che (lei) fosse morta da due anni



Ciao, satyaputra! La frase _"Avevo dimenticato che fosse morta" _  non l'ho mai sentita. Che cos'è? Una nuova nuova costruzione grammaticale? Potresti dirmi il perché del modo congiuntivo nella subordinata?  E in quale contesto la useresti? Chiedo troppo? 
Grazie per il tuo interessamento!

S.V


----------



## lorenzos

satyaputra said:


> (1) Non sapevo che (lei) fosse morta da due anni
> (2) Avevo dimenticato che (lei) fosse morta da due anni


Che strano, almeno per me:
(1) non funziona senza il "non": "Sapevo che fosse partita da due anni" 
ma funziona mettendo il "come": "Sapevo come fosse partita da due anni"
(2) suona meglio col "come": "Avevo dimenticato come fosse partita da due anni"


----------



## Necsus

satyaputra said:


> Interessante punto di vista, quello di basarsi su una definizione di un manuale in opposizione ai giudizi di un parlante nativo.
> E, basandoti sui criteri di "possibilità, soggettività e incertezza" cosa spiega l'uso del congiuntivo in (1) (che immagino accetterai)  vs. l'uso a tuo avviso scorretto dello stesso in (2)?
> 
> (1) Non sapevo che (lei) fosse morta da due anni
> (2) Avevo dimenticato che (lei) fosse morta da due anni


Ciao, satyaputra. 
Sono lieto che tu trovi la cosa interessante, ma francamente non so a quale manuale ti riferisci, io mi baso sulle mie nozioni di parlante nativo, seppur limitate, che non necessariamente debbono coincidere con i lapidari giudizi emessi da altri parlanti. La definizione posta tra virgolette era solo una della tante utili a ricordare la funzione di base e la ragion d'essere del modo congiuntivo, sul cui uso, disuso e abuso ci sono già nel forum innumerevoli discussioni che prevedono sicuramente anche gli ulteriori casi da te proposti (forma negativa e interrogativa indiretta) per dimostrare una tesi che si allontana un po' dalla domanda originaria della discussione presente.
Saluti.


----------



## satyaputra

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao, satyaputra! La frase _"Avevo dimenticato che fosse morta" _  non l'ho mai sentita. Che cos'è? Una nuova nuova costruzione grammaticale? Potresti dirmi il perché del modo congiuntivo nella subordinata?  E in quale contesto la useresti? Chiedo troppo?
> Grazie per il tuo interessamento!
> 
> S.V



Ciao S.V.,
temo di avere un approccio diverso dal tuo e non sono sicura di essere in grado di rispondere. 
`Nuova' rispetto a che? 
Ho solo detto che io accetto la versione col congiuntivo, non ho mica detto di avere una teoria al riguardo.
Un saluto


----------



## Sempervirens

satyaputra said:


> Ciao S.V.,
> temo di avere un approccio diverso dal tuo e non sono sicura di essere in grado di rispondere.
> `Nuova' rispetto a che?
> Ho solo detto che io accetto la versione col congiuntivo, non ho mica detto di avere una teoria al riguardo.
> Un saluto



Ciao! Nuova, per me - è meglio dirlo- , se confrontata con il mio bagaglio ( modesto) di conoscenze. Al modesto aggiungo scarso, vedendo come ti destreggi con la grammatica italiana. 

C'è sempre stato questo timore sulla possibile scomparsa dell'uso del modo congiuntivo, ma grazie a te e al tuo esempio di  frase direi che il modo congiuntivo ha la vita ancora lunga.  Di questo te ne rendo merito.

Quello che mi chiedevo è che se una persona dimentica un fatto (un fatto realmente accaduto) e poi ne parla, non vedo il perché del modo congiuntivo. 

Ma evidentemente si vede che le mie convinzioni sono incentrate su un diverso approccio alla lingua ed alla sua  evoluzione, ed il fatto che sia diverso, perché diverso lo è sicuramente, non è detto che sia giusto. 

Agli studenti tutti: Vi invito a prendere mano ai "manuali", o meglio ancora ai libri di grammatica, per i vostri studi. 

S.V


----------

